# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  DTP AKP'nin Mayın Eşeği Mi?

## bozok

*DTP AKP’nin Mayın Eşeği Mi?* 



*İnternetajans'tan Türkiye gündemine yönelik çok çarpıcı bir analiz...*

ünce mayın eşeği neye denir onu izah edelim. Mayın eşeği* “kaçakçıların sınırda mayınlı bölgeye sürdüğü eşeğe denir”.* Geçtiği yolda mayın patlamaz da yaşarsa, eşeğin izlerine basılıp sınır geçilir; mayına basar da patlatırsa rota değişir.



DTP’liler gemiyi azıya almış durumdalar. TBMM çatısı altında *“çözüm federasyonda”* diye kitapçık dağıtabilecek cüreti de gösterdiler. 



*Peki, bunca olay AKP iktidarı boyunca geliştirilip büyütülmüyor mu?* 



Abdullah Gül’ün dışişleri bakanı olduğu dönemde ABD ile gizli bir anlaşma yaptığı deşifre edilmedi mi? O anlaşmada* “federasyondan”* söz edilmiyor muydu? PKK ile mücadele ABD ile koordineli olarak yürütülmeyecek miydi? Kuzey Irak’ta inisiyatif ABD’ye bırakılacak denmiyor muydu? PKK siyasallaştırılmayacak mıydı? Kırmızı çizgilerimiz bu hükümet döneminde bembeyaz olmadı mı? Sayın Başbakan mecbur kalıp sınır ötesi izni vermek zorunda kalmıştı. Sonra ne oldu? Ben bir ABD’ye gideyim bakalım deyip Beyaz Saray’a arka kapıdan girmemiş miydi?



Bütün bu yazdıklarımı ve daha yazılacak birçok bilgi art arda geldiğinde AKP’nin nereye yürüdüğü ortaya çıkıyor. PKK başkentte* “Türk Polisi”* korumasında Ankara’da toplantılar yaptı. DTP’nin Ankara’da ki kongresi için Fatih Altaylı *“Ankara’nın Göbeğinde Kandil Dağı mı Var”* diye bir yazı yazdı. Yazıdan bir bölüm:” 

*Dört bir yanda ücalan posterleri, PKK'nın askeri ve siyasi* 
*kanatlarının afişleri vardı.*
*20 bin kişi 'ücalan'a özgürlük' diye bağırdı.*
*Ve daha vahimi, çok daha vahimi DTP Kongresi boyunca çalınan,* 
*salondakilerin halay çektiği, bir dakika bile susmayan bir* 
*"Türküydü"*
*İşte bu türkü kanımı dondurdu.*
*Türkünün adı "Oramar türküsü"*
*üyle herhangi bir türkü değil.*
*Yeni bir türkü.*
*Türküyü yazan kim biliyor musunuz?*
*Dağlıca Baskını'nı düzenleyen teröristler.*
*DTP Kongresi boyunca çalınan bu türkü bir Dağlıca baskını* 
*güzellemesi.”*



Bütün bu rezillikler ile ilgili hiçbir işlem yapılmadı. Hükümetin gıkı çıkmadı. Kınayan olmadı. Aktütün için orduya iftiralar ile yüklenenler,* “madem Kandil Ankara’ya taşındı… O zaman bebelerimiz neden ölüme gidiyor”* diye hükümete soramadı. 



Bölünmüş Türkiye haritaları ilk defa bu hükümet zamanında İtalya’dan gelen Türk Hava Yolları’na ait bir uçakta dağıtıldı. Sonra ne oldu? Pardon(!) dediler. Bahane hazır, harita googl’dan alınmış, fark edilmemiş efendim(!)… Pekiii, neden bu tür kazalar hep AKP zamanında yapıldı? Alıştırma mı yapılıyordu acaba?



*DTP AKP’nin veli nimeti midir?* *PKK’nın siyasallaştırılma projesi DTP üzerinden mi yürütülüyor?* AKP ‘den hiç kimse* “DTP=PKK”* vekilleri hakkında dokunulmazlıkları kaldırılsın diye neden fezleke vermiyor? Neden AKP’nin bütün *“demokratikleştirme”* projeleri PKK’ya dokunulmazlık sağlıyor?



AKP’nin bilmediğimiz projeleri var da bu projeye DTP kalkan mı yapılıyor? DTP’yi ortadan kaldırın, yani paravanı kaldırın, arka yüzden AKP çıkmıyor mu? Türkiye’de olmaz denen her şey oluyor. 



*Bir şey söylemek ve yapmak istersiniz fakat o şeyin sonuçlarından ürkersiniz. O zaman o şeyi dillendirecek birini bulursunuz. O şey söylenmeye başlar ve artık yasaklılığı ortadan kalkar, normalleşir. Böylece işinizi kolaylaştırmış olursunuz.*



Evet, AKP sınırın ötesini hedef edinmiş görünüyor. *Ve o sınırın ötesine gidebilmek için bir mayın eşeğine ihtiyacı var.* Eşeği salacaksın, o eşek yoldaki mayınları patlatacak, patlamaz ise zaten mayın da yoktur. Yani yol açıktır…



*Bu durumda DTP AKP’nin mayın eşeği midir?* 



Evet sevgili okur, bu sorunun cevabını eminim sizler verirsiniz…



Yazımıza noktayı Mehmet Akif’in bir sözü ile koyalım:

*“Milletler topla, tüfekle, zırhlıyla, ordularla, tayyarelerle yıkılmaz. Herkes kendi çıkarlarına, kendi başının derdine düştüğü zaman yıkılır.”* 





*İnternetajans-üZEL*



*31.10.2008*

----------


## bozok

*DTP Güneydoğu'da AKP'ye çalışıyor!* 


*Hasan DEMİR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 02/11/2008* 



DTP Van Milletvekili üzdal üçer’in Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı’nın Van’ı ziyaretini Ariel şaron’un El Aksa’yı ziyaretine benzetmesi *DTP’nin AKP’ye çalıştığının* en bariz örneklerinden biridir. 

DTP’li vekil bu sözleri ile Diyarbakır başta olmak üzere Van ve bölgedeki DTP ağırlıklı bütün illerin aslında ayrı bir milletin kendine ait toprakları olduğunu hal böyle olunca da Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanın buraları ziyaret etmesinin İsrail (eski) başbakanlarından Ariel şaron’un İsrail’in işgal ettiği Filistin topraklarını ziyaret etmesinden farksız olduğunu söylemiş oluyor. Aynı DTP birkaç gün önce de PKK’nın başı ücalan’ın emriyle Türkiye’nin özerk bölgelere ayrılmasını isteyen bir kitapçığı Meclis çatısı altında dağıtmıştı. Bu kitapçıkta valilerin yani devlet başkanlarının bölge halkı tarafından seçilmesinden, her özerk bölgenin kendine ait renklerinin yani bayrağının olmasına kadar bir* “bölücü talepler listesini”* Meclis çatısı altında Türkiye ve dünya kamuoyunun dikkatine sunmuştu. 

Yani DTP açıkça Irak’ın kuzeyinde ABD ve İsrail eliyle kurulan “Güney Kürdistan” ın Türkiye ayağı olan* “Kuzey Kürdistan”* ı talep ediyor. İyi de, böylesine küstah ve cüretkar talepler Türkiye Irak gibi ABD ve müttefikleri tarafından işgal altında bir ülke olduğu için mi yüksek sesle dile getirilebiliyor! *Nasıl oluyor da* PKK militanlarının insanları cayır cayır yakmasına provokasyon diyemeyen DTP’liler bir başbakanın Türkiye’nin herhangi bir ilini ziyaretine *“Bu provokasyondur!”* diyebiliyorlar. İnsanların sokağa çıkamadığı, esnafın işyerlerini açamadığı, güvenlik güçlerinin taciz ateşine tabi tutulduğu böyle bir bölgede siz sağduyulu, vicdan sahibi bir vatandaş olsanız yerel seçimlerde oyunuzu kime verirsiniz? Zaten iki şansınız var, biri AKP, diğeri DTP. Güya Türkiye’de iki parti için kapatma davası açıldı, o partiler de işte bu AKP ile bu DTP. Gelin görün ki fiili durum olarak doğu ve güneydoğuda bu iki parti dışındaki bütün partiler kapalı durumda. O zaman vatandaş ya AKP’ye oy verecek ya DTP’ye. Oyunu DTP’ye verse her belediye ya bir İmralı ya bir Kandil haline gelecek O zaman insanlar hayatta AKP’ye oy vermeyi düşünmeyen Milliyet’ten Doğan Heper gibi,* “Güneydoğu’da AKP’liyiz”* *deme çaresizliği* ile baş başa kalıyor! Son mahalli seçimlerde askeri lojmanların bulunduğu seçim sandıklarından AKP’nin çıkmasının sebepleri de bu mecburiyet değil mi?

Diğer partilerin beceriksizliğini ve DTP’nin son zamanlardaki her söz ve fiilinin AKP’ye yaramasını bir kenara bırakalım ve işlerin bu noktaya AKP tarafından nasıl getirildiğine bir bakalım. AKP, DTP’li belediyelerin PKK’yı desteklemesine açıkça göz yumdu, hala da yumuyor. Belediye başkanlarının öldürülen terörist cenazelerine katılmalarını ve belediyeye ait ambulansların şehirlerarası görevlendirilerek terörist cenazesi taşımaları akıllarınızdadır. Yine DTP’li belediyelerin Roj TV’nin haber ajansı gibi çalışmalarına ve PKK kadrosuna eleman teminine göz yumduğunu da hatırlayalım. Oysa normal bir devlet böylesine başıbozukluğa asla izin vermez ve o belediye başkanını anında görevden alır. 

Devam edelim..

DTP Kongrelerinde Türk Bayrağına yapılan saygısızlıklara ve DTP’li vekillerin Türkiye’yi kan gölüne çevirecek söz ve fiilleri karşısında *AKP’nin suskunluğunu* da bir kenara not edelim. Bütün bunlar bir Avrupa parlamentosunda olsa iktidar ve diğer partiler anında o vekillerin dokunulmazlıklarının kaldırılması için harekete geçer ve sonuç da alırdı.
AKP bunu da yapmadı. 

Yapmadı, çünkü DTP’li belediyelerin ve milletvekillerinin yaptığı bölücü her tavır ve ihanet AKP’ye yarıyordu. AKP için de önemli olan başka şey değil AKP’ydi. 

Erdoğan yönetimindeki AKP Türkiye’yi ustaca,* “Ya beni desteklersiniz, ya da oylarınızı DTP’ye vererek her belediyeyi Kandil dağı haline getirirsiniz”* noktasına taşıdı..

Kurumlar ve şahıslar olarak,* “Kırk katır mı, kırk satır mı noktasına”* işte böyle düştük, düşürüldük..


...

----------


## bozok

*AKP sanki DTP'nin akıl hocası!* 


*Hasan DEMİR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 03/11/2008* 



DTP Türkiye’nin *25 eyalete bölünmesini* istedi. Valimizi, yani devlet başkanımızı seçelim, her eyaletin ayrı renkleri, yani kırmızı-yeşil-sarı bayrağımız olsun dedi ve bizler de, *“Bu Barzani’nin Güney Kürdistan’ına Türkiye’den bir Kuzey Kürdistan eklemedir”* dedik ya; *DTP’nin AKP’den kopya çektiğini* söylemeyi unuttuk.

Hatta AKP’nin Türkiye’yi* “Mahalli İdareler Yasası”* ile eyaletlere dönüştürme hedefi DTP’ninkinden de beterdi.

AKP bu tasarıyla, Adalet, Enerji, Orman, Savunma, Milli Eğitim, Dışişleri Bakanlığı, Kültür, Sanayi, Ulaştırma, Tarım ve Sağlık bakanlıklarının taşra teşkilatlarını tasfiye ediyordu. Böylece mahalli idareler (yani eyaletler) eğitimden ulaştırmaya, enerjiden, kültür ve tarım politikalarına kadar bağımsız hale geliyorlardı. Hatta AKP tasarısında yerel yönetimlerin iç güvenliği sağlayacakları bile dillendirilmişti. AKP tarafından DTP’li bir yerel yönetime verilecek böyle bir imkan Kandil’deki PKK militanlarının* “güvenlik görevlisi”* olarak bellerinde silah, üzerlerinde resmi elbiseyle şehre inmeleri demek değil miydi!

Uzatmayalım. 

Siz şimdi DTP’nin sözünün geçtiği Diyarbakır’da AKP zihniyetinde bir yapılanmanın var olduğunu düşünün. AKP tasarısında, DTP’nin meclis çatısı altında yazılı metin olarak dile getirdiği son talepleri arasında olmayan tek şey, her eyaletin kendi renklerinin olması değil mi! DTP, AKP tarafından hazırlanan *Mahalli İdareler Yasası*’nda yok diye kendi bayrağını ve ücalan’ın posterlerini sokaklara, resimlerini de makam odalarına asmaktan vaz mı geçecek; tabii ki hayır. 

DTP bütün bunları böyle bir yasa yokken bile yapmıyor mu!

* * * 

DTP, eşkıyadan da beter!

DTP’li milletvekillerinin eline taş ve benzin şişeleri tutuşturduğu çocuklar üzerinde kırmızı hilal bulunan ambulansları hurda ve kömüre çevirmek için sokaklarda kol geziyor.

Bu çirkin ve acı tablo bizi geçmişe götürdüğünde bakınız neyle karşılaşıyoruz.

Yıl 1936, aylardan da kasımdır. 136 deveden oluşan bir kervan, yükünü Antalya’dan alarak yola çıkmıştı; Konya’ya doğru yol alıyordu.

Kızılay’ın Adana Yedinci İmdat Ekibi’nin kervanıydı. üadır, yatak, yorgan, giyecek ve un, Konya’daki depolara ulaştırılacaktı. Develere yüklenmiş denklerin üzerinde* “Türkiye Kızılay Cemiyeti”* yazılıydı, cemiyetin sembolü kırmızı ay işareti de vardı.

Torosları aşmaya çalışırlarken birkaç el silah sesi duyuldu. Yüze yakın atlı eşkıya, ellerinde silahları olduğu halde kervanı çevirmişlerdi. Eşkıya başı öne doğru çıkıp sordu:

-Nereden geliyorsunuz?

Ona ekip başı cevap verdi:

-Antalya’dan geliyoruz.

-Yolculuk nereye?

-Konya’ya...

-Yükünüzde ne var?

Eşkıya başı, cevap almaya gerek görmeden develerden birine yanaştı.

Elde edecekleri ganimeti çok merak ediyordu. Deveye yüklü dengin üzerindeki kırmızı ay resmini görünce durakladı. 

Okuma yazması yoktu ama Kızılay’ın sembolünü tanımıştı.

Adamlarına döndü, bağırdı.

-Silahlarınızı indirin. Bu, tüccar malı değil, Kızılay Cemiyeti’nin malı. Kızılay’ın malına dokunulmaz. Yürüyün, gidiyoruz.

Atını tepeye, ağaçların arasına doğru sürdü. Arkasından adamları da gittiler ve gözden kayboldular. 

Kervan, yoluna devam etti.

Eğitimci yazar Hasan Kallimci,* “Ben bu tarihi hatırayı, Dr. Orhan Yeniaras’ın yazdığı, İstanbul’da basılan Kızılay Tarihine Giriş adlı kitabından aldım”* diyor ve ekliyor:

*“Bu nasıl eşkıyalıktır?”* diyenler, inanmazlarsa o kitabı temin ederek bakabilirler. 

İnanmamakta da haklıdırlar, çünkü öyle bir zaman içindeyiz ki, 1936 yılının eşkıyasını bile arar olduk...



...

----------


## bozok

*Tehlike alarmı*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*04.11.2008*



Türkiye’yi bilmeyen biri Başbakan ile DTP’li Türk’ü dinlese niçin kavga ettiklerine anlam veremez.

üünkü söyledikleri, onları *aynı değerlerin ikiz kardeşi* gibi gösteriyor.

Başbakan’ın Van-Hakkari gezisindeki sözlerinden kaynaklanan* “Ya sev ya terk et”* polemiğinden söz ediyorum.

Gezideki en çarpıcı mesajlar şunlardı:

*“Biz tek millet dedik, tek bayrak dedik, tek vatan dedik, tek devlet dedik. Buna kim karşı çıkabilir? Karşı çıkanın bu ülkede yeri yok. Buyursun istediği yere gitsin!”* 

DTP lideri de hemen cevap verdi:

*“Bu ülke ve elbette ki bayrak, bu değerleri birlikte yaratan Kürtlerin ve Türklerin ortak değeridir.. Bu vatan hepimizin ortak vatanı değil mi: Kim kimi, kimin vatanından kovuyor?”* 

ünümüzde bir yerel seçim var ve bölücü örgütün siyasi uzantısı olan parti Güneydoğu’da seçimleri kazanmaya kendini mecbur hissediyor. AKP de öyle...

Ahmet Türk dün* “Amerikan icadı Başbakan”* diye nitelediği Erdoğan’ın *“Bölünmeyi ve ayrılığı derinleştirmeye çalışan uluslararası sermayenin hizmetinde”* olduğunu iddia etti.

Eğer bölünme ve ayrılık, uluslararası sermayenin kurgusu ise Ahmet Türk kendilerini nereye koyuyor?


*Eski günahlar*

Ahmet Türk’ün yorumları biraz *“baskın çıkma”* zorlaması olmuştur. DTP durduk yerde işitmedi o sözleri.

Türkiye’nin 20 özerk bölgeye ayrılması ve her bölgenin kendine ait renk ve sembollere (bayrak) sahip olması taleplerini içeren kitapçığı mecliste birkaç gün önce dağıtan kendileri değil miydi?

İmralı’daki teröristbaşına kötü muamele yapılıyor yalanını körükleyerek Kürt kökenli yurttaşları kışkırtan ve devlet güçleri ile karşı karşıya getiren melanetin tertipçileri yakın tanıdıkları değil mi?

DTP lideri *“Bu ülke ve bayrak hepimizin”* diye başlıyor ama *“İmralı çözüm için en etkin diyalog kapısı olarak görülmelidir”* diye bitiriyor.

Bu millet şehitlerinin yüce fedakarlığını unutamaz. Teröre boyun eğecek bir iktidarın yapacağı tercihe ancak *“intihar”* denir.

AKP iktidarı böyle tereddüt dönemleri geçirmedi değil.* “üst kimlik”* kavramı ile *“tek millet, tek bayrak, tek devlet”* değişmezliğine şüphe düşürdü ve terör örgütünün cüretini artıran sebeplere katkıda bulundu ama düzeltme manevrası yaparken şimdi sanki öteki uca savruluyor.


*Sorumsuz tahrik*

Başbakan’ın dünkü basın toplantısında sarfettiği bazı sözler, vahim sonuçlar doğurabilecek ağırlıkta bir sorumsuzluktu.

Başbakan’ın bölücü gösterilerden zarar gören vatandaşın* “nereye kadar sabredeceği”*ni sorduktan sonra *“elinde tedbiri varsa onu kullanacağını”* söylemesi, bağışlanamaz bir gaf, tehlikeli bir tahriktir.

*Vatandaşın canını ve malını kendi imkanlarıyla korumasına hak veren bir başbakan, o koltukta niçin ve ne hakla oturduğunu kendisine sormalıdır.*

Muhalefet partileri Ankara’da dedikodu yaparken Başbakan’ın kendi şahsında devleti ve partisinin iddiasını Doğu illerine taşıması övülecek bir çabadır ama *“demokratik hukuk devleti”*nin varlığını ve* “devlet adamlığı”* gereklerini unutmamak şartı ile...

AKP de DTP de seçim sandığına kırmızı görmüş boğalar gibi saldırıyor.

Seçim kazanmak uğruna göze alınacak risklerin bir sınırı vardır. ülkenin kaderi ile kumar oynanamaz. Rekabeti medeni boyutlara indirmenin çaresi bulunmalıdır.

Herkes aklını başına toplasın.

Seçim kaybetmekten daha ağır kayıpların alarmını veren bu gerginliği önlemeye mecburuz!


...

----------


## bozok

*Tayyip/DTP kavgasının arkasındaki gerçek ne?* 


*İsrafil K.KUMBASAR* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 05/11/2008* 




Tayyip Erdoğan, gerçekten siyasetin nasıl yapılacağını çok iyi öğrendi.

Ne zaman ki üzerinde *‘gölgeler’* dolaşmaya başlayıverse, hemen gündemi değiştirecek bir uğraş icat edip insanların dikkatini başka noktalara kaydırmayı biliyor.

Sonunda Türkiye’nin de kapısına dayanan kriz ile birlikte sokaktaki vatandaş, *‘sanal ekonomik rahatlığın’* hiç de AKP’nin eseri olmadığını anlamaya başladı.

Erdoğan, baktı ki bu sefer durum çok ciddi, Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat’ın Ahmet Türk ve arkadaşları ile bir lokantada buluşmasının ardından hemen *DTP ile karşılıklı bir ‘danışıklı’ dövüş* başlattı.

Daha düne kadar* “Kürt kimliğini”* tanımaktan bahseden Erdoğan, alelacele Güneydoğu seferi çıkıp,* “tek millet, tek bayrak, tek devlet”* söylemlerinden rahatsızlık duyanları *“ülkeyi terk etmeye”* davet etti.

Araziye göre renk değiştiren balık hafızalı birtakım yalamalar, herkesi de kendileri ahmak zannedip,* “Vay be Tayyip Erdoğan ne de cesur bir adam. Bakın DTP’nin tehditlerine rağmen Doğu ve Güneydoğu’yu karış karış geziyor”* mealinde züğürt tesellisine başladılar.


* * * 


*‘Değirmenin’* suyu artık tükendi.

Zamlar peş peşe yağmaya başladı.

Doğalgaz fiyatlarına yapılan* ‘yüzde 22’* zammın ardından, elektriğe de *‘yüzde 10’* zam geldi.

1 Kasım 2008 itibariyle geçerli olan zamla birlikte doğalgazdaki toplam artış oranı ‘yüzde 82.15’ye dayandı.

Petrol, doğalgaz ve kömür zamları ile artan döviz kurları, önümüzdeki günlerde *‘gündelik hayata’* daha fazla yansıyacak.

İğneden ipliğe kadar bütün temel ihtiyaç maddeleri, zam yağmurundan nasibini alacak.

Ama resmi enflasyon tahmini hala* ‘yüzde 11’*.

Dış borçlar, artık* ‘ödenemez’* noktaya geldi, cari açık* 6 yıl içerisinde 90 kat yükseldi*, ekonomik büyüme yavaşladı, insanlar günlük ihtiyaçlarını karşılayabilmek için gelirlerinin üzerinde borçlanmaya başladılar.

Resmi rakamlara göre işsizlik yüzde 9.7’ye tırmandı, kapanan işyerleri yüzde 70 arttı.


* * * 


Kamuoyundan yükselen tepkiler üzerine *“Babalar gibi satarım”* sözü ile ünlü Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan, kameralara karşı sırıtarak,* “Elektrik ve doğalgaz fiyatları bir artıp bir iniyor, bunlar yurtdışına bağlı şeyler”* dedi. 

Enerji Bakanı Hilmi Güler de,* “Doğalgazın özel fiyatlandırma tekniği var, dış piyasalara ayak uyduruyoruz”* şeklinde konuştu.

Bir Allah’ın kulu çıkıp da kendilerine sormuyor:

Peki, aynı teknik petrolde neden işlemiyor?

Cümle alem biliyor ki, son zamanlarda petrol fiyatları, dünya piyasalarında dolar bazında yüzde 50’den fazla değer kaybetti.

Ama bu düşüş, her nedense, iç piyasalarda satılan akaryakıta hiç yansıtılmadı.

*Hani sistem ‘otomatiğe’ bağlanmıştı?* 

Hani dünya piyasalarında fiyatlar düşünce bizde de düşecekti? 

Belli ki, otomatiklerini *“Alırız, ama vermeyiz”* sistemine bağlamışlar.


* * * 


İktidar partisine mensup Ankara ve İstanbul büyükşehir belediyelerinin BOTAş’a ödemediği borçlar, ‘vatandaşın sırtına’ fatura ediliyor.

*“IMF’ye ümüğümüzü sıktırmayız”* nutukları arasında iyice *‘ümüğü’* sıkılan vatandaş, artık ‘burnundan’ solumaya başladı.

Bakalım DTP, Erdoğan’ı kurtarabilecek mi?



...

----------


## bozok

*BDP AKP’NİN STEPNESİ Mİ?*



24.02.2010 18:40


Yargının *Erzurum-Erzincan* hattındaki hesaplaşma Kürt sorununun nereye gittiğinin gözden kaçırılmasına yol açtı. *Abdullah ücalan* başta olmak üzere, PKK yöneticilerinin, *“açılım”* olarak anılan süreçte her gün manşetlerden okuduğumuz açıklamalarına, gazete sayfalarında rastlamak artık pek güçleşti. Bu açıklamaların, iktidar ve iktidarın yaslandığı liberal-muhafazakar ittifak açısından olumlu, haydi zamanın ruhuna uyalım,* “hayırlı”* işaretler barındırmadıklarından olsa gerek, güzide basınımızda, artık yalnızca Kürt hareketinin, özellikle legal kanadı içerisindeki, *AKP’yle pazarlığa meyilli* figürlerinin beyanatına rastlanabiliyor.

*Kısa tarihçe
*
Bir kısa Kürt sorunu tarihçesi sunmakta fayda var. Daha önceki yazılarımda, *“açılım”* olarak anılan süreçte yürütülen pazarlıkların çöktüğünü, *ABD-İsrail-AKP* ve *Barzani*’den mürekkep ittifakın önerdiği çizgiyi kabul etmemiş Türkiye Kürtlerinin cezalandırıldıklarını ve Türkiye’de inşa edilmekte olan yeni rejimin organik matbuatının hem uluslararası konjonktüre uygun olarak ABD-İsrail-Barzani taraftarı hem de yeni rejimin karakterine uygun olarak AKP ve/veya *Fethullah Gülen* müridi bir yeni *“iyi Kürt”* kategorisini popüler hale getirmeye çalıştığını yazmıştım. Son yazımdaysa, Ahmet Türk-Hasip Kaplan ikilisinde cisimleşen AKP ile pazarlığa meyilli Kürt siyaset çizgisinin, korkunç darbe senaryolarıyla gözlerinin korkutulmalarına koşut bir *“yeni anayasa”* kampanyası ile yeniden tavlanmasının, AKP siyaseti açısından çok güç bir iş olmayabileceğini, fakat bu olasılığın, ücalan’ın, tutuklu bulunduğu İmralı’dan yaptığı son açıklamalarda, kendisinin bütün gelişmeleri doğru okuyamıyor olabileceğini belirterek başından beri AKP’ye kuşku ve mesafeyle yaklaşmış ve şimdi de savaş naraları yükseltmekte olan Kandil çizgisine yönelik daha fazla serbesti tanıdığı düşünüldüğünde, şimdilik bir hayli zayıf göründüğünü de belirttikten sonra, kapalı görünen “açılım” yolunun yerine, ABD-İsrail-Barzani’yle, *“PKK karşılığında Kerkük”* biçiminde formüle edilebilecek bir pazarlığın gündemde olduğunu ekliyordum; hatırlanacaktır ve geçiyorum.

*Legal kanat AKP’ye meyilli

*AKP’nin, Cumhuriyet Savaşı’nın derinleşmesi ve art arda yaşanan polis ve yargı operasyonlarının yanı sıra, TEKEL işçilerinin hayranlık uyandıracak kararlılıktaki direnişleri ile türlü *“açılım”* politikalarının çökmesi sonucu ciddi bir açmaza doğru ilerlediği bir zamanda, bu duruma pek üzülmüş olacaklar, Kürt hareketinin legal kanadı içerisindeki AKP’yle pazarlığa hep meyilli siyasetin temsilcileri, AKP’lilerin bile dillendirirken tereddüt edecekleri beyanatta bulunmakta gecikmediler. *“Açılım”* koordinatörü olarak da bilinen İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ın, son günlerde sıklıkla gündeme gelen Habur olayı sırasında, kapatılan DTP’nin genel başkanı Ahmet Türk ile temas halinde olduğu, ikisinin Atatürk Orman üiftliği’nde buluştukları ve hatta, kapatılan DEP’in eski milletvekillerinden Hatip Dicle’nin KCK operasyonu ile tutuklandıktan sonra mahkemede dile getirdiği ve gerçeğe yakın görünen iddiasına göre, Atalay’ın Türk’e kimi güvenceler verdiği zaten biliniyor. Yine Türk’ün, DTP’nin kapatılması sonrası, Kürtler arasında AKP’ye başından beri mesafe ve kuşkuyla yaklaşan kesimlerin hararetle savundukları, kalan DTP’li milletvekillerinin TBMM’den çekilmesinin öngörüldüğü *“sine-i millet”* kararını asla benimsemediği ve aynı günlerde, Murat Belge, Mehmet Altan, Etyen Mahçupyan, Ali Bulaç ve Oral üalışlar gibi liberal-muhafazakar ittifakın organik yazarlarıyla bir araya geldiği hatırlanacaktır.(1) 

*İmdada Demirtaş yetişti

*AKP’nin imdadına koşan Kürtlere, Türk’ün ardından katılanlar, Hasip Kaplan ile yeni kurulan BDP’nin yeni genel başkanı Selahattin Demirtaş oldu. Kaplan’ın, liberal-muhafazakar ittifakın tahayyül ettiği Türkiye’ye giden yolda, yeni bir rejim kurmak için elzem görünen anayasa değişikliği konusunda AKP’ye *“Anayasa Mahkemesi’ni kapatmasını”* tavsiye edebilecek kadar hevesli olduğunu öğrendik.(2) Demirtaş’ı ise, Obama’nın Ankara’ya ziyarette bulunduğu günlerde, *“Obama’dan özerklik isteyeceklerini”* duyurarak DTP’yi zor duruma soktuğu ve sonradan yine kendisinin yalanlamak durumunda kaldığı açıklamasından da anımsamak mümkündür.(3) Son açıklamasında ise Demirtaş, genel başkanlığın hakkını vermek arzusundan mıdır bilmek mümkün değil, AKP’ye Kürt kanadından gelebilecek en radikal destekten birini sunmuş bulunuyor: *“Bu mahkemeler bu çocukları yargılarken, belediye başkanlarını tutuklarken, kelepçe takarken, Hatip Dicle’yi içeri atarken siyasal olmuyor da Erzincan Başsavcısı’nı içeri atınca mı siyasi oluyor? ... Eğer yargının siyasallaşmasından söz edeceksek, yıllardır bu bölgede yaşanan yargı trajedisine, yargı katliamına bakmamız gerekir. HSYK’yi politik bir kurum olarak görüyor, kaldırılması ve feshedilmesini istiyoruz.”(*4) Demirtaş’ın, tıkanan “açılım” yolunu yeniden açabilmek adına, gösterdiği çabası fevkalade, öyle ki, taş atan çocukların hangi hükümet döneminde yasalaştırılan Türk Ceza Yasası hükümlerine göre yargılandığını da, Kürt siyasetçilerin, elleri plastik kelepçeli bir halde, tek sıra polis aracına bindirilerek gözaltına alınıp tutuklandıkları operasyonun hangi hükümete bağlı İçişleri Bakanlığı ve hangi tarikatın hakimiyeti altında bulunduğu artık herkesin malumu Emniyet teşkilatı tarafından gerçekleştirildiğini ise unutuverdiği anlaşılıyor. Demirtaş, taş atan çocukların onlarca yıl ile yargılanmalarına neden olanların ve Kürt siyasetçilerine plastik kelepçe takanların diktatoryal düzeninin inşası sürecinin önündeki son yavaşlatıcı olan yargının da ortadan kaldırılmasını öneriyor; “BDP Genel Başkanı” olduğu için açıklamalarının tüm bir Kürt hareketinin legal kanadını bağladığını düşünmek de mümkündür.
*
Kandil’i ciddiye alan kalmadı

*Peki, legal kanadının başında bir AKP diktatoryası için ellerinden gelen desteği esirgemeyecekleri anlaşılanların bulunduğu bir hareketi, illegal kanadının en üst konumdaki yöneticisi, Kandil’den, “AKP hükümeti, adına açılım dediği *‘Kürt açılımı’, ‘Alevi açılımı’, ‘Romen açılımı’* adı altında toplumu teslim alma ve uydulaştırma projeleri, bu toplumsal gerçekliğe, onun değer yargılarına bir saldırıdır, hiçe saymadır. Kendince iktidara, para pula dayanarak, bu işi becereceğini düşünmektedir. Yani o bir Alevi’nin inanç değerlerini ortaya para dökerek, iktidar gücünü kullanarak, kendine göre yönlendirebileceğini düşünmektedir. Kürt halkının kimlik ve kültür değerlerini parayla pulla, iktidar gücüyle uydulaştırabileceğini, teslim alabileceğini düşünmektedir. Bu biçimde işbirlikçi bir çizgiyi ortaya çıkararak, sonuç alabileceğini hesap etmektedir. ... Kürt halkını bu kadar yere süreceksin, bu kadar iradesini çiğneyeceksin, siyasetçilerini kelepçeleyerek, sorgusuz, sualsiz içeriye atacaksın, çocuklarını bu kadar cezaya çarptıracaksın, şurada burada öldüreceksin, Kürt halkının haysiyetiyle, değer yargılarıyla bu kadar oynayacaksın ve ondan sonra da, ‘Ben demokratik açılım yapıyorum’ diyerek askeri operasyonlarla birlikte toplumu tümden teslim alma projesini uygulayacaksın. ... Biz öteden beri hep bu AKP’nin ‘demokratik açılım’ dediği şeyin özünde bir tasfiye, bir imha olduğunu belirttik. Yine AKP’nin siyasal alana dönük geliştirdiği soykırımın da esasında kapsamlı bir askeri hareketi geliştirmeyi hedeflediğini söyledik. şimdi burada bu daha iyi açığa çıkıyor. Bizim bu söylemlerimiz doğrulanıyor. AKP hükümeti hareketimize karşı terör ve şiddet yöntemleriyle sonuç almak istemektedir. Israrla bunu ABD’den talep etmektedir. Ne için? Kan dökmek için! Hani başbakan anaların gözyaşı dökülmesin diyordu. Nerede kaldı o sözler? Demek ki tüm bunlar demagojidir, yalandır, palavradır. Kamuoyunu, halkımızı aldatmaya dönük bir yalandan başka bir şey değildir,” (5) dediğinde ciddiye almak olanaklı mıdır? Her açıklamasında, *“solculara, ilericilere, yurtseverlere”* bir çağrıda bulunan Kandil yönetiminin açıklamalarını, kendi partilerinin yöneticileri dikkate almazken, cumhuriyetçilerin ciddiye alması, doğrusu, pek gülünç bir beklenti oluyor.

*Notlar:
*
*1-* Dilhun Gençdal ve Kubilay Aydın, “Basına kapalı, ‘Taraf’a açık ‘Barış ve Demokrasi’ toplantısı”, Doğan Haber Ajansı, 21 Aralık 2009, İnternet bağlantısı: <http://www.dha.com.tr/n.php?n=basina-kapali-tarafa-acik-baris-ve-demokrasi-toplantisi-2009-12-21>, en son 23 şubat 2010 tarihinde görüntülendi.

*2-* “Bundan sonra Anayasa Mahkemesi'ni de kapatalım ki Türkiye'ye demokrasi gelsin. Nasıl olur demeyin. Fransa'da İngiltere'de Anayasa Mahkemesi yoktur.” Bkz.: Mustafa üzdabak (DHA), “Hasip Kaplan: Dağlara gelmeyeceğiz”, Hürriyet, 26 Aralık 2009.

*3-* “DTP Obama’dan özerklik isteyecek”, Bugün, 5 Nisan 2009 ve “İçeride hurmet dışarıda tepki”, Evrensel, 6 Nisan 2009.

*4-* “Demirtaş: HSYK fesh edilsin”, Fırat Haber Ajansı, 19 şubat 2010.

*5-* şu an fiilen en üst düzey PKK yöneticisi konumundaki KCK Yürütme Konseyi Başkanı Murat Karayılan’ın açıklamaları için bkz.: “Deklarasyona olumsuz yaklaşım savaş demektir”, Fırat Haber Ajansı, 8 şubat 2010.


*Emre üzsuda
*Odatv.com

----------

